# Bonita Flies



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Any good patterns for bo's out there. Am going out off pickens in my yak to try for a few?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

A small amount of White or Pearl Fishhair then dress it with just a little bit of Crystal Flash or Flashabou.....

Strip FAST. 

If you find you can't strip fast enough using one hand try to lay the rod across your lap and strip with both hands. On the bow of a "Real Boat", I stick the rod between my knees and strip with both hands if I need to, but I have never done anything on a Yak, so the across the lap thing is all I could think of. 

Winter Bonita are great on Fly.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've never tried it, but i think the deceiver or clouser minnow tied up in any pattern will attract a bonita. i've heard, like garbo said, to strip the line as fast as you can. we do that with spinners when catching bonita for bait.

jack


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

there is these little glass minnow things at academy but they are in the lure section not the fly section and they work amazingggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll give them all a try. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Last time I caught them, they were sippers eating snot bait. 
I would go small in the 1/0 or less hook size, number 4 maybe.
Clousers in Tuitie Frutie (Chart, Pink, White) 
All white surf candy
....or olive ove white surf candy tied with buck tail (I forget what it's called)








When you cast it out, let it sink, and just give it little bumps.
If that doesn't work, strip it like mad on the next cast. I've caught more on little dead bait bumping, but sometimes they just like to catch something hauling a$$ I guess.
L8, Harry


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*between my knees?*

Although I prefer to use the rod between my knees,...ive never tried a quick retrieve with the flyrod there?!?
I do it with the rod under my armpit. ....


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

a said:


> Although I prefer to use the rod between my knees,...ive never tried a quick retrieve with the flyrod there?!?
> I do it with the rod under my armpit. ....


 
*Cool Reply. Kinda reminds me of a member with a different screenname......*

*Just Curious, Would your name be "Lance"? *


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

This one got 'em this morning!


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

An effective streamer for bank shooting, and a traditional cross-stream swing. Fished with a strip retrieve on a floating, intermediate, sink tip, or full sinking line, the Muddler is effective in rivers and lakes, estuarine and saltwater marks. The Muddler can also be fished as a dry fly, especially during sedge hatches and when hoppers are about. It can be fished as a wake fly for steelhead, and for species in stillwater. And according to its originator the Muddler can be fished as a nymph in suitable sizes.


----------

